# Early Leafspring Safety Saddle



## 47jchiggins (Nov 18, 2016)

I need some help identifying this early saddle, any help would be appreciated. 
Thanks,
Todd


----------



## catfish (Nov 18, 2016)

I'd say 1890s.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 18, 2016)

Sager F
1890-1893?


----------



## Lux Low (Nov 18, 2016)

Great Saddle!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 18, 2016)

Awesome, great design!


----------



## dfa242 (Nov 19, 2016)

bricycle said:


> Sager F
> 1890-1893?



Yup, I'd say '93 - great saddle.


----------



## willswares1220 (Nov 29, 2016)

Love those early saddles!!


----------



## olderthandirt (Dec 4, 2016)

trade you a nice brooks saddle ,i have a couple of new ones to choose from ! i have an old bike that needs this seat


----------



## locomotion (Dec 4, 2016)

we all do


----------



## willswares1220 (Dec 4, 2016)

That's for sure......


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 4, 2016)

Todd, Beautiful saddle!  Get yourself a piece of vegetable tanned cowhide. It is very stiff and when wetted, you can form it into any shape desired. The pommel is the front and the cantle is the rear of the seat. Shape your wooden mold to these shapes and stretch your leather around the mold. The mold needs to be tall so that you can nail or screw the excess leather to remove puckering. The top foto shows the nails holding the drying leather. Once dry you just trim to size and dye or oil.


----------



## David Brown (Dec 5, 2016)

I have a very similar sager seat  B2 

 



 with just the single leaf spring.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Dec 5, 2016)

TR6SC said:


> View attachment 392352 View attachment 392350 Todd, Beautiful saddle!  Get yourself a piece of vegetable tanned cowhide. It is very stiff and when wetted, you can form it into any shape desired. The pommel is the front and the cantle is the rear of the seat. Shape your wooden mold to these shapes and stretch your leather around the mold. The mold needs to be tall so that you can nail or screw the excess leather to remove puckering. The top foto shows the nails holding the drying leather. Once dry you just trim to size and dye or oil.



Very cool, good information, thanks for sharing.
Todd


----------



## locomotion (Dec 5, 2016)

David Brown said:


> I have a very similar sager seat  B2 View attachment 392778 View attachment 392780View attachment 392781 with just the single leaf spring.



is that the Sager on your Brantford Dave?


----------



## David Brown (Dec 5, 2016)

Yes it is . I am going to try and make some seats like this one this winter. I have the wood form block made and a few of  the parts . Will not happen over night but will see how it goes.


----------

